# Good driving



## TimoS (Apr 21, 2005)

How on earth can anyone manage this ? Or is this picture manipulated ?


----------



## Tgace (Apr 21, 2005)

Not manipulated...car drove up over the curb at a high rate of speed, struck a guide wire that secured the pole to the ground, traveled up the guide wire and onto the lines.


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 21, 2005)

I vote fake.  IMO, I don't think those 3 wires could hold that much weight, since they get taken out by tree branches  a fraction the size of a car.  TGace's explanation seems valid enough, but the end result is a little far fetched.


----------



## Tgace (Apr 21, 2005)

I saw the photo and story on my local news so Im inclined to believe it.

Its here too....with more photos.

http://cms.firehouse.com/content/article/article.jsp?sectionId=45&id=32289http://www.freeaccidentinfo.com/category,Accident-Articles,0,0.html


----------



## dubljay (Apr 21, 2005)

And this person was licensed to drive?!


----------



## Deuce (Apr 21, 2005)

That's just crazy!:erg:


----------



## TimoS (Apr 21, 2005)

The driver must have been in a hurry, because


> Witnesses also reported that the driver jumped down from the vehicle and ran to catch a bus


----------



## Tgace (Apr 21, 2005)

Suprised it wasnt stolen...


----------



## TimoS (Apr 21, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Suprised it wasnt stolen...



I can just imagine the conversation between a car thief and his friend:

- Hey, nice car, where'd you find it
- Well, it was just hanging there on telephone wires
- Yeah, right!
- It's true


----------



## Tgace (Apr 21, 2005)

I mean Im surprised that the car wasnt stolen BEFORE it wound up on the wires....silly.


----------



## dubljay (Apr 21, 2005)

How excatly would you explain such a thing to an insurance company?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 21, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> I vote fake.  IMO, I don't think those 3 wires could hold that much weight, since they get taken out by tree branches  a fraction the size of a car.  TGace's explanation seems valid enough, but the end result is a little far fetched.




Actually those wires and the lower guide wire in particular as designed to have one of the crane trucks with the person box on it to lean against and still hold its' weight. Now this is theory, and could be true when installed. Yet as my friend who works int eh cable business told me this, he also told me, a guideline fell from a person's weight and a ladder. So, like I said in theory it should hold the wieght.


----------



## Tgace (Apr 21, 2005)

Trust me...its real...


----------



## dubljay (Apr 21, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Trust me...its real...


  I guess this would definately not be the average day at the "office" for the fire crew and power company repair crew. 

 I can just imagine the police report for that one as well.


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 21, 2005)

And this is way I don't want to teach my daughter how to drive.  


V/R

Rick


----------

